# Parkourist Prepper



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

I was digging through a box of my stuff and found one of my old work out books. It was from my times doing less than smart things that roughly translate to pugilism free running and ... Well these days they call it mixed martial arts but it holds a list of low key stretches exercises and such that kept me fighting fit when I was in my self destructive youth. Would anyone be interested in the list of exercises, bare in mind they were just the warm up and fitness portions. Not my training regime so let me know if you're interested. If enough people are I will post it here rather than PMing it


----------

